# Blues, Blues & More Blues



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Found those toothy critters Sunday. A report and more photos to follow later today.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Where's that report, nice fish.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Heres the report from Mike Burgess, copied from another board....*

Well here's the whole story. Its dedicated to Dave Osh and Eric 
Thanks for the Rotten Bananna you left on the pier for us.Didn't work Bwahahahahahahahaha 

Started out at 5:30 Wayne,Billy,Johnny,Nick and Myself heading out on the Frayed Knot, working our way to a spot Wayne picked up a few fish the day before with the Upper Bay Bad Boys 

Got the spread out and Wayne handed the wheel over to the fish magnet "Billy" so we trolled for a bit then FISH ON small keeper rock,did the old troll and wait for a bit the down go's another another keeper rock. 
So were sitting there b.s'n with Wayne all confortable sitting in the deck chair with his feet kicked back on the cooler, when he say you guys feel like hitting some blues, Hell I never seen Nick jump out of the chair so fast "HELL YEA" I want some blues. 

Off we go heading to the Bluefish Bowl and I mean Bowl, got the lines in and was watching another boat by us just straight up bailing then in, so we look over real fast and there fishing with hoses,so Johnny says change the spread and puts out red,black,purple and green I think. Well the black went of almost as soon as it hit the water and was on fire, well needless to say we switched everything over to dark colors and just crushed them. What a great trip with some experianced boys on that boat everyone new there Job and made it so nice and like a drill!!!! 

Thanks Wayne it was another great day on the Knot !!! Seems like when we get the RIGHT TEAM together its Just going to be an outstanding Day!!!!!!! Sorry about the guys that tried to represent us from the Upper Bay Boys the day before 

Oh yea lets not forget to mension the 
ROD HOLDER REELING BOYS 
1. Nick 
2. Billy 
And even spotted Johnny doing it a few times!!! hahahahahahaha 
I was in tears!!!!!! Wayne and I were Laughing our A$$ off. 

Great trip and thanks Dave for the rotten Bananna 

Mike B


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Clyde, I got hung up with other things. Here's couple of pics of the trip.









Mike Burgess Fighting One Of The 32 Blues









Mike Burgess & Capt. Wayne Morgan With The Banana & ********









Capt Wayne Cleaning All The Fish









And They End Up Like This

One of the best trips I've been on in a long time.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, what part of the Bay?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just north of Sharps Light and even with the radar towers on the western shore. Just draw a line due N. of Sharps Light and due E. of the towers. That will put you in the general area. Can't give #'s, they belong to Capt. Wayne.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, I understand about the #s, man that meal looked nicsh!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Catfish, we got 3 blues this weekend at the sw middlegrounds all about 20 inches...we lost a 10#r at the boat, bit through 30# mono leader...

Ones we caught were trolled up on black eel (thanks) and small spoon.

The one we lost was on a flounder rig drifting.

Caught 3 small rockfish too before clouds scared us off.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad you found some blues. Shame about loosing that 10#'er. They sure are a blast to catch. Now if some trout would move in we'd really have something. There's hope yet. Guess you'll be huntin' them every weekend now. Good luck.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Catfish, we didn't catch any trout but these guys did. I'm pretty sure they are going to the sw middle grounds to get them. Scroll through to see all of the pictures.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

forgot the link to scroll through pictures http://www.buzzsmarina.com/fishtales.html


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just a little too far south for me but if I decided on a charter you can bet it would be with Walleye Pete. He's the best around. It's a problem trying to find another person to split a charter mid week.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Have you heard of Walleye before I sent this? Do you know how much he costs? Maybe we can work something out.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've known Pete for a couple of years. He's appeared on ESPN a few times fishing different parts of the bay. Absolutely the very best at LTJ (light tackle jigging). I've attended a few of his seminars which are always sold out. I've charted him last year just by myself for some one on one instructions. Here's his web site. I'm pretty well booked up through October but wouldn't mind sharing a charter next spring. 
Walleye Pete


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks, on occasion our boat is side by side w/his and he mostly throughs bass assasians where I'm working the bucktails. Man, I didn't know he was on tv etc., I'll pay him more respect next time I see him.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yep, that's Pete throwing BA's about 100% of the time. Try to attend at least one of his seminars this coming winter. It's time well spent.


----------

